# Recession? What Recession!



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The papers, the news and everyone you speak to says they are cutting back and that we are in recession 

Well I beg to differ 

Just take a look outside and look at all the fireworks going off! Have you seen the price of them?

People must have money to burn ... 

Bah humbug! :wall:

Rant over!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

It's a bit of fun I guess and would help lift people's spirits?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Trouble is people are paying for them on their overdrafts and credit cards....


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

If you were a firework manufacturer you’d be looking at the same displays and it’d cheer you up that there wasn’t that much of a recession on.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well it's only once a year so despite the climate that we're in I don't think that dampens peoples spirits in terms of spending (too much.)


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

will see come the xmas shopping to see what money is out there


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Simon- said:


> Trouble is people are paying for them on their overdrafts and credit cards....


Don't you mean JSA ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

None for my nipper this year


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

suspal said:


> None for my nipper this year


Kids don't have any idea about financial value. With a bit of creativity there is no limit to the number of great presents you can put together for virtually nothing.

Whatever you give them they'll end up playing with the box anyway.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

shinyporsche said:


> Kids don't have any idea about financial value. With a bit of creativity there is no limit to the number of great presents you can put together for virtually nothing.


If it's not an iPhone, Call of Duty or a laptop I don't think many kids will be interested these days .
I remember we made guns out of wood and ran around the woods playing armies, amused us for weeks!



shinyporsche said:


> Whatever you give them they'll end up playing with the box anyway.


Washing machine box - best thing ever, a house, fort, car......


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The ones for sale in shops are rubbish these days too your'e better off at a display.What happened to penny for the old guy?haven't seen that for donkeys.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Lugy said:


> If it's not an iPhone, Call of Duty or a laptop I don't think many kids will be interested these days .
> I remember we made guns out of wood and ran around the woods playing armies, amused us for weeks!
> 
> Washing machine box - best thing ever, a house, fort, car......


we manufacture parts for planes and everyday I walk past massive boxes and think,"wow, what a den that would make" others dont seem to get it


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

it was all about lego and just drawing stuff. Amount of customers i get buying ipads for 6 year olds etc its mad.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Were just off to the Con club for their display, is free as well.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: my nipper has more fun with snow foam.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

It was declared that we were out of a recession 2 weeks ago after a 0.1% growth due to the olympics.... Give it 3 months of no movement and we will be in a triple dip rocession.....


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Lugy said:


> Washing machine box - best thing ever, a house, fort, car......


My pair found the inside from a roll of wrapping paper yesterday, first off it was a telescope then some sort of trumpet. Finally some coloured paper was added and they were running round the house with an Olympic torch :lol:


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

when the Iphone5 was released, i witnessed the long long queues outside a couple of Apple shops.. i asked the other half "what recession?!?!?"

Rich


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Coops said:


> My pair found the inside from a roll of wrapping paper yesterday, first off it was a telescope then some sort of trumpet. Finally some coloured paper was added and they were running round the house with an Olympic torch :lol:


My brother and I would have taken turns using it as a brother basher lol.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I'm feeling it. But BF and I knew he was going to lose his job in April about a year ago. The difference is folk don't prioritise. We live on a budget now  but we have (or I have) planned birthdays, Christmas and had for car insurance, tax etc its rubbish now as I thought BF would've had employment by now. 
But a good thing is, we have no debts or overdrafts. And all bills are paid. 
But I do miss not being able to just get. I would love to get BF an iPhone 5 for chrimbo, looks like a chocy orange instead


----------

